# Problème Hackintosh et HDMI



## Keikoku (13 Mars 2012)

Salut bonjour ^^

J'ai un tout petit souci avec mon hackintosh:

ma compo:
Gigabyte GA-Z68MX-UD2H-B3 
Sapphire  ATI Radeon HD6870 - 1024 Mo GDRR5  
Ecran : BenQ GL2450HM 

en fait, mon problème est que lorsque je démarre mon pc (mon hack), il ne démarre pas sur l'HDMI, même si c'est le seul connecteur connecté.

Pourtant si je vais sous "A propos de ce mac", il reconnait bien le modèle de ma carte, et apparemment tout fonctionne correctement.

Comment faire pour que mon signale passe pas l'hdmi? C'est plutôt embêtant de pas profiter d'un meilleur signal vidéo :/

Mon OS est Lion, en 10.7.2, et je n'ai pas eu d'autres problèmes liés au graphismes.
Mon installation a été faite avec kakewalk.

En remerciant d'avance ceux qui peuvent éventuellement me rtendre service, je demanderais aux rageux de base qui souhaiteraient me faire remarquer que kakewalk c'est moins propre qu'une insta de A à Z tel le vrai pgm que ce n'est pas la question du sujet 

Merci!


----------



## itOtO (13 Mars 2012)

C'est parce que tu utilises une carte Sapphire, et il y a quelques problème avec au niveau de la reconnaissance par le système.
Une des solutions c'est de modifier le framebuffer et le atiport dans ton fichier boot.plist

<key>AtiConfig</key>
<string>x</string>
<key>AtiPorts</key>
<string>y</string>

le framebuffer c'est x= Pithecia
Bulrushes
Cattail
Hydrilla
Duckweed
Fanwort
Elodea
Kudzu
Gibba
Lotus
Ipomoea
Muskgrass
Juncus
Osmunda

et y= une valeur type 1, 2, 3, 4 correspondant a ta sortie vidéo (je crois que sur la sapphire c'est 4 pour le port HDMI mais je ne suis pas sur)

Après tu fais des test avec chaque framebuffer pour ton port HDMI (donc 4 si je me suis pas tromper) et tu vois lesquels marchent...
Généralement tu te retrouve avec beaucoup qui ne marchent pas et quelques uns qui marchent différement (un qui marche mais ne permet pas le dualscreen, un autre qui marche mais plante à la sortie de veille... etc)

Plus d'info ici mais en anglais:
http://www.insanelymac.com/forum/index.php?showtopic=273937&st=0


----------



## Keikoku (13 Mars 2012)

C'est quoi un framebuff? ^^'

Sinon j'essaierais en espérant que ça joue ^^' va savoir pourquoi mais ça me stresse un peu


----------



## itOtO (13 Mars 2012)

Euh...

Disons que c'est un zone de mémoire qui est au milieu entre ta carte et la sortie vidéo. Les données qu'elle contient correspondent exactement à ce qu'affiche l'écran. Donc grosso modo quand tu modifies les données du framebuffer, tu modifies l'affichage de l'écran. 

Dans le cas présent, en changeant le "framebuffer" on change la version du framebuffer. Normalement pour la 6870, c'est le Duckweed, mais en en utilisant d'autres on arrive parfois à résoudre certains soucis de sorties vidéo qui ne marche pas.

Je ne saurais t'en dire plus


----------



## Keikoku (13 Mars 2012)

Merci itoto, t'es un bon gars ^^

Sinon pour choisir une methode plus bourrin, on peut opas le forcer via le bios? Genre: "je force ma carte graphique a n'utiliser que le port hdmi"?


----------



## itOtO (13 Mars 2012)

Il faudrait patcher le BIOS, donc un peu risquer comme opération, et même pas sur que ça marche... Sans compter qu'il faudrait déjà trouver le patch


----------



## Keikoku (14 Mars 2012)

itOtO a dit:


> Il faudrait patcher le BIOS, donc un peu risquer comme opération, et même pas sur que ça marche... Sans compter qu'il faudrait déjà trouver le patch



Okay X,D

J'avais la flemme de regarder hier soir (journée caca, j'avais plutôt envie de trucider du monde sur divers jeux violents dont je ne ferais la pub ici  (oui... pas bien))

Je redonne des nouvelles dès que j'aurais tester!


----------



## Maxoubx (21 Mars 2012)

alors des news ?


----------



## Keikoku (26 Septembre 2012)

Hello, j'ai juste un souci. Après abandon de ce problème il y a deja quelques temps, je ne sais plus ou se trouvent les fichiers à modifier sur mon mac.

Quelqu'un pourrait me le ré-indiquer?


----------



## itOtO (27 Septembre 2012)

C'est dans le fichier (...)boot.plist du dossier /Extra


----------



## Keikoku (27 Septembre 2012)

Merci ToTo, 

j'ai une chiée de taff ce week-end, mais je vais essayer de faire ça ce week-end pour éviter de faire trainer le post.

Merci mec, t'es un dieu


----------

